# GRIFFIN,GA-MALE-A08-2153-GASSING SHELTER



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

GRUNT 
A08-2153
GERMAN SHEPHERD
PB ADULT MALE
LAST DAY SEPT. 16 


ALL URGENTS MUST HAVE FAX OR ADOPT BY 4:30 P.M. 

Spalding County Animal Shelter
208 Justice Boulevard
Griffin, GA 30224 

Phone: 770 - 467- 4772 

Fax: 770 - 467- 4771 

PLEASE CONTACT THE SPALDING COUNTY ANIMAL SHELTER FOR INFORMATION ON PULLING, BOARDING AND TRANSPORTERS, THEY HAVE A LIST IN THEIR OFFICE.


----------



## tankgirl (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh those eyes...poor pumpkin!


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

That is a terrible name. poor guy. This animal control uses a gas chamber to kill. please help.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

This poor guy will be gassed if there is no help. Just look at those sad eyes.


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

Ohh those pleading eyes..... And he looks like he might be kind of skinny? The picture seems to go from his shoulder to his hips with little sticking out in between.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

That face is just pleading.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

This guy needs some help ---- FAST!!!


Urgent --- Will Be GASSED!!!


Please contact the shelter before they open


SEPTEMBER DOG PHOTOS CAN BE SEEN HERE:
http://s271.photobucket.com/albums/jj135/SPALDINGDOGS/2008/SEPT%202008/ 
THIS IS A VOLUNTEER WEBSITE, TO SEE THE SHELTER WEBSITE, PLEASE VISIT THE LINK BELOW. 
MORE URGENT DOGS CAN BE SEEN HERE:
http://www.spaldingcountyanimalshelter.com/dogs1.htm
URGENT DOGS CAN BE SEEN HERE:
http://www.spaldingdogs.com/page2.html
SAFE DOGS CAN BE SEEN HERE:
http://spaldingdogs.startlogic.com/page6.html 
INFORMATION REGARDING ADOPTION OR RESCUE FROM THIS SHELTER, PLEASE VISIT THIS PAGE. THIS ALSO INCLUDES MAP AND DIRECTIONS TO THE SHELTER: 
http://spaldingdogs.startlogic.com/page5.html 
ALL URGENTS MUST HAVE FAX OR ADOPT BY 4:30 P.M. 
Spalding County Animal Shelter
208 Justice Boulevard
Griffin, GA 30224 
Phone: 770 - 467- 4772 
Fax: 770 - 467- 4771 
PLEASE CONTACT THE SPALDING COUNTY ANIMAL SHELTER FOR INFORMATION ON PULLING, BOARDING AND TRANSPORTERS, THEY HAVE A LIST IN THEIR OFFICE.


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

"I die Tuesday? Gulp."


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Bump


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

Saving Ga. Dogs forum is reporting that this boy is safe. YAY! I hope this is true.


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

Did he make it? His beautiful face and soulful eyes are just begging for some compassion. Anyone know?


----------

